# sinuca de bico



## Vanda

Olá gente boa,

Vi a expressão catch-22 ser traduzida como sinuca de bico. Minha pergunta é: faz sentido? Se eu conseguisse entender o que seja a tal sinuca de bico, talvez até pudesse relacionar, mas... 

catch-22= a frase "Catch-22" passou a ter um significado idiomático para uma situação sem saída, uma armadilha. No livro, "Catch-22" é uma lei militar, a lógica auto-contraditória circular que, por exemplo, previne que alguém tente fugir das missões de combate.

*Catch-22* is a term coined by (....), describing a set of rules, regulations or procedures, or situation which presents the illusion of choice while preventing any real choice.


----------



## vf2000

Em um jogo de sinuca se deve usar a bola branca para atingir a bola do jogo e colocá-la na caçapa, certo?

Às vezes há uma outra bola entre a bola branca e a bola do jogo, o que se chama "sinuca". O jogador tem que usar as bordas da mesa para atingir a bola do jogo sem tocar a que está entre elas.

Na sinuca de bico, a bola do jogo está na esquina da mesa, no bico, e a solução acima não funcionaria. 

O jogador teria, então, que usar um efeito para que a bola passasse ao lado ou por cima da bola-empate! Às vezes, porém, não há solução.

Sobre o Catch-22, nem idéia...


----------



## Vanda

É, parece que sim e .... que não!



> O jogador *teria, então, que usar um efeito *para que a bola passasse ao lado ou por cima da bola-empate! Às vezes, porém, não há solução





> *Catch-22* is a term coined by (....), describing a set of rules, regulations or procedures, or situation which *presents the illusion of choice while preventing any real choice*.


----------



## coolbrowne

Acho que é mais para o lado do não.





Vanda said:


> É, parece que sim e .... que não!


O Catch-22 apresenta um problema (metaforicamente, uma sinuca) sem solução. A sinuca de bico tem solução, como explica *vf2000*. Complementando sua descrição, numa sinuca ("snooker") _de bico_, em vez de ser uma ou mais bolas a impedir a linha de visão direta da bola branca (a única que pode ser golpeada com o taco) para a bola _da vez (_aquela que deve ser obrigatoriamente a primeira a ser atingida pela branca a partir da tacada) é um *bico* de caçapa. Isto acontece quando pelo menos uma daquelas bolas veio parar tão perto da boca da caçapa, que o *bico* do recesso desta última passa a impedir a já mencionada linha de visão direta.


----------



## Vanda

Soooo... o catch-22 poderia ser um beco-sem-saída?!


----------



## uchi.m

Círculo vicioso? Em informatiquês eu diria definição circular ou recursão infinita.


----------



## Joca

uchi.m said:


> *Círculo vicioso?* Em informatiquês eu diria definição circular ou recursão infinita.


 
Parece que sim. Poderia também ser um *dilema*. Vejam um exemplo que colhi no _New Dictionary of American Slang, Chapman Robert_:

*It's a catch-22; I need experience to get a job, and I need a job to get experience. *


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vanda said:


> Soooo... o catch-22 poderia ser um beco-sem-saída?!


_Beco-sem-saída_ e _sinuca-de-bico_ são mais ou menos a mesma coisa. Ambos conotam um grau de dificuldade extremamente grande, mas, ainda assim, superável, caso o "jogador" tenha ótima técnica e muita sorte. _Catch-22_ está mais na linha do _se-correr-o-bicho-pega-se-ficar-o-bicho-come_. Ou seja, não tem jeito, pura e simplesmente. 

Por outro lado, acho que a melhor tradução para _catch-22_ é... _catch-22. _No entanto, se o chato do editor exigir uma solução vernácula, eu adotaria o _se-correr-o-bicho-pega-se-ficar-o-bicho-come_. Haveria, aqui, uma correspondência literária adequada, pois tanto a expressão inglesa quanto a brasileira são títulos de obras ilustres: respectivamente, o romance de Joseph Heller e a peça de Oduvaldo Viana Filho.

Mas, por favor: evite a tradução brasileira para o título de Heller, que é _Ardil-22_.


----------



## Vanda

É o que eu digo: o que seria de mim/nós sem este toró cerebral? 
Obrigada a todos. 
Já agora, me deu vontade de saber, qual é a tradução para sinuca de bico?


----------



## coolbrowne

Seek, and Ye Shall Find...





Vanda said:


> Já agora, me deu vontade de saber, qual é a tradução para sinuca de bico?


Se for para _ingrês_:
_Estar em_ sinuca de bico - _To be_ corner-hooked​Inté


----------



## Vanda

Valeu! _Inté, sô Zé. _


----------



## Joca

Dom Casmurro said:


> _Beco-sem-saída_ e _sinuca-de-bico_ são mais ou menos a mesma coisa. Ambos conotam um grau de dificuldade extremamente grande, mas, ainda assim, superável, caso o "jogador" tenha ótima técnica e muita sorte. _Catch-22_ está mais na linha do _se-correr-o-bicho-pega-se-ficar-o-bicho-come_. Ou seja, não tem jeito, pura e simplesmente.
> 
> Por outro lado, acho que a melhor tradução para _catch-22_ é... _catch-22. _No entanto, se o chato do editor exigir uma solução vernácula, eu adotaria o _se-correr-o-bicho-pega-se-ficar-o-bicho-come_. Haveria, aqui, uma correspondência literária adequada, pois tanto a expressão inglesa quanto a brasileira são títulos de obras ilustres: respectivamente, o romance de Joseph Heller e a peça de Oduvaldo Viana Filho.
> 
> Mas, por favor: evite a tradução brasileira para o título de Heller, que é _Ardil-22_.


 
Se for assim, prefiro _beco-sem-saída_, porque não tem saída mesmo! _Se-correr-o-bicho-pega_ etc... é uma solução longa demais, em minha opinião. Também se pode dizer _entre a cruz e a espada._ Ou _numa encruzilhada_.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Como sou um otimista incorrigível, acho que existe esperança até mesmo num _beco-sem-saída_. Quando se chega lá no fundo daquele beco, sempre pode haver um jeito de sair, mesmo que você não se chame James Bond ou Batman ou Homem-Aranha e quejandos. 

Não é o caso do _se-correr-o-bicho-pega_... Aí, não tem jeito mesmo. 

A idéia sugerida por _entre a cruz e a espada_ e _numa encruzilhada _é a de uma grande dúvida entre escolhas possíveis que podem ser feitas, cada qual anulando a outra. Não é esta a idéia do _catch-22_, onde simplesmente não existe a possibilidade da escolha, seja ela boa ou má. Não há nada a fazer: não adianta correr, não adianta ficar, pois se correr o bicho pega e se ficar o bicho come.

Mas admito que _se-correr_... é mesmo um trem muito comprido. Deve haver expressão melhor, mais curta e grossa. Seguimos procurando. Enquanto isso, estarei de tocaia, pois se eu correr o bicho pega. E se ficar?  Olha o bicho aqui...


----------



## Joca

Dom Casmurro said:


> Como sou um otimista incorrigível, acho que existe esperança até mesmo num _beco-sem-saída_. Quando se chega lá no fundo daquele beco, sempre pode haver um jeito de sair, mesmo que você não se chame James Bond ou Batman ou Homem-Aranha e quejandos.
> 
> Não é o caso do _se-correr-o-bicho-pega_... Aí, não tem jeito mesmo.
> 
> A idéia sugerida por _entre a cruz e a espada_ e _numa encruzilhada _é a de uma grande dúvida entre escolhas possíveis que podem ser feitas, cada qual anulando a outra. Não é esta a idéia do _catch-22_, onde simplesmente não existe a possibilidade da escolha, seja ela boa ou má. Não há nada a fazer: não adianta correr, não adianta ficar, pois se correr o bicho pega e se ficar o bicho come.
> 
> Mas admito que _se-correr_... é mesmo um trem muito comprido. Deve haver expressão melhor, mais curta e grossa. Seguimos procurando. Enquanto isso, estarei de tocaia, pois se eu correr o bicho pega. E se ficar?  Olha o bicho aqui...


 
Hmm, o seu otimismo é mesmo imperdoável! 

Acho que temos de entender beco-sem-saída literalmente, não?

Mato-sem-cachorro? Canoa furada?  

Entre a cruz e a espada significa, pelo que sei, num dilema. 

Eis aí, catch 22 não pssa de um dilema, como alguém disse aí em cima, não?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Joca said:


> Hmm, o seu otimismo é mesmo imperdoável!
> 
> Acho que temos de entender beco-sem-saída literalmente, não?
> 
> Mato-sem-cachorro? Canoa furada?
> 
> Entre a cruz e a espada significa, pelo que sei, num dilema.
> 
> Eis aí, catch 22 não pssa de um dilema, como alguém disse aí em cima, não?


Antes de tudo, fique certo de uma coisa: não quero polemizar. Quero apenas encontrar a solução mais adequada para esse probleminha de tradução cuja dificuldade tangencia um autêntico _catch-22_.  

Mas vamos lá. Em primeiro lugar, _catch-22_ não é um dilema. Dilema implica tomar uma decisão entre duas opções alternativas, que se anulam uma à outra. É um problema que tem uma solução possível: pode acontecer que uma das duas opções seja a correta. É como no pôquer.

No _catch-22,_ não há decisão alguma a ser tomada. Não há solução para o seu problema, pura e simplesmente. 

_Mato-sem-cachorro_: é difícil, mas você pode sair de um mato sem cachoro.

_Canoa-furada_: estamos chegando mais perto, desde que entendamos que a canoa furada irá mesmo afundar, inexoravelmente, e você não sobreviverá. Mas... e se sobreviver? Nesse caso, não terá havido o _catch-22_.

Resumindo: no _catch-22_, não há jeito da coisa dar certo. A coisa tá feia mesmo! Pode entregar os pontos: nada vai salvá-lo. Caso rejeitemos o _se-correr-o-bicho-pega_..., a expressão de que eu mais gostei até agora foi mesmo o _beco-sem-saída_, embora mantenha as restrições do meu post anterior. Mas... _we can do better than that_...


----------



## Vanda

Que que aconteceu mesmo com _entre a cruz e a espada_? Não seriam duas escolhas sem saída?! Mesmo que se tenha a escolha entre um e outro, a pobre vítima não tem saída. O mesmo acontecendo com _entre o fogo e a frigideira._


----------



## Joca

Dom Casmurro said:


> Antes de tudo, fique certo de uma coisa: não quero polemizar. Quero apenas encontrar a solução mais adequada para esse probleminha de tradução cuja dificuldade tangencia um autêntico _catch-22_.
> 
> Mas vamos lá. Em primeiro lugar, _catch-22_ não é um dilema. Dilema implica tomar uma decisão entre duas opções alternativas, que se anulam uma à outra. É um problema que tem uma solução possível: pode acontecer que uma das duas opções seja a correta. É como no pôquer.
> 
> No _catch-22,_ não há decisão alguma a ser tomada. Não há solução para o seu problema, pura e simplesmente.
> 
> _Mato-sem-cachorro_: é difícil, mas você pode sair de um mato sem cachoro.
> 
> _Canoa-furada_: estamos chegando mais perto, desde que entendamos que a canoa furada irá mesmo afundar, inexoravelmente, e você não sobreviverá. Mas... e se sobreviver? Nesse caso, não terá havido o _catch-22_.
> 
> Resumindo: no _catch-22_, não há jeito da coisa dar certo. A coisa tá feia mesmo! Pode entregar os pontos: nada vai salvá-lo. Caso rejeitemos o _se-correr-o-bicho-pega_..., a expressão de que eu mais gostei até agora foi mesmo o _beco-sem-saída_, embora mantenha as restrições do meu post anterior. Mas... _we can do better than that_...


 
O que proponho então é voltarmos à frase original. Dentro de um contexto, ficaria mais fácil encontrar a "melhor" tradução para catch-22.

Então, Vanda, qual é a frase onde aparece a expressão?


----------



## Vanda

Em nenhuma.  Ouvi uma tradução para catch-22 como sendo sinuca de bico num seriado na TV e fiquei curiosa sobre o termo.


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Em nenhuma.  Ouvi uma tradução para catch-22 como sendo sinuca de bico num seriado na TV e fiquei curiosa sobre o termo.


 
Então, penso que a tradução do termo vai *sempre* depender do contexto. Aqui, no fórum, sem um exemplo concreto, dificilmente chegaremos a uma solução consensual.


----------



## Vanda

É, mas quando alguém for colocar uma entrada no dicionário terá que ter alguma coisa para colocar, algum termo que traduza a expressão.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vanda said:


> Que que aconteceu mesmo com _entre a cruz e a espada_? Não seriam duas escolhas sem saída?! Mesmo que se tenha a escolha entre um e outro, a pobre vítima não tem saída. O mesmo acontecendo com _entre o fogo e a frigideira._


_Entre a cruz e a espada _é a escolha entre uma coisa ruim e outra coisa ruim? Não sabia, e desculpem a ignorância.  Na verdade, trata-se da alternativa entre ser crucificado e ser executado pelo fio da espada.  Nunca pensei nesses termos, pensava que era a opção entre um sentimento religioso e um impulso beligerante - ou, de uma forma genérica, uma metáfora da luta entre o bem e o mal (de um lado, o anjinho com asinhas e auréola, que nos puxa para o bem; do outro lado, o diabinho com chifre e tridente, que nos tenta para o mal). Como se vê, eu "viajava". 

Neste caso, bingo: _entre a cruz e a espada_. Seria esta, na minha opinião, a tradução perfeita de _catch-22_. O mesmo vale para _entre o fogo e a frigideira_. Joca?


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> É, mas quando alguém for colocar uma entrada no dicionário terá que ter alguma coisa para colocar, algum termo que traduza a expressão.


 
Aí colocará todas, se possível, opções, dando exemplos de cada uma delas. Isso num *bom* dicionário. Em certos casos, poderá também dar uma definição do termo, principalmente se ele for realmente intraduzível.


----------



## Joca

Dom Casmurro said:


> _Entre a cruz e a espada _é a escolha entre uma coisa ruim e outra coisa ruim? Não sabia, e desculpem a ignorância.  Na verdade, trata-se da alternativa entre ser crucificado e ser executado pelo fio da espada.  Nunca pensei nesses termos, pensava que era a opção entre um sentimento religioso e um impulso beligerante - ou, de uma forma genérica, uma metáfora da luta entre o bem e o mal (de um lado, o anjinho com asinhas e auréola, que nos puxa para o bem; do outro lado, o diabinho com chifre e tridente, que nos tenta para o mal). Como se vê, eu "viajava".
> 
> Neste caso, bingo: _entre a cruz e a espada_. Seria esta, na minha opinião, a tradução perfeita de _catch-22_. O mesmo vale para _entre o fogo e a frigideira_. Joca?


 
Sim, estou aqui, ouvindo. D. Casmurro, o senhor não tem nada de casmurro, , pois é muito bem articulado! Não sei seria se seria a tradução *perfeita*, mas pode funcionar em certos casos. 

Continue falando... É bom ouvi-lo.


----------



## topexpto

Aqui vai uma definição de catch22:

–noun, plural Catch-22's, Catch-22s.   1. a frustrating situation in which one is trapped by contradictory regulations or conditions.     2. any illogical or paradoxical problem or situation; dilemma.     3. a condition, regulation, etc., preventing the resolution of a problem or situation; catch.


Espero que ajude alguma coisa, pelo menos a decidir se é um dilema ou não.

Nota 1: Eu nunca diria um círculo vicioso.
Nota 2: Aqui em Portugal diz-se "Entre a espada e a parede." (o que dá ideia de não haver saída)


----------



## Macunaíma

O porteiro do meu prédio diz "estar no bico do urubu". Figuraça.

Mas, sério, eu acho que sinuca de bico está bom demais. Uma sinuca de bico pode ser entendida de diversas formas, e uma delas e uma situação em que qualquer escolha que você faça é uma má escolha -- não tem saída.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Não quero me gabar não, mas eu próprio, como jogador de sinuca de nível apenas mediano, já consegui escapar de várias sinucas de bico ao longo da minha, digamos, "carreira".  Como qualquer sinuca, tudo depende das tabelas e dos efeitos que você conseguir dar na bola branca. É uma sinuca como qualquer outra, só que normalmente mais difícil. É por isso que não "respeito" muito a sinuca de bico, como tradução para o fatídico e intransponível _catch-22_.


----------



## Joca

Quando jogava damas com meu pai, ele costumava dizer quando ganhava: "Coloquei você no porco." Ou seja, não havia mais jogada para eu fazer. O "porco" é, portanto, uma situação sem saída. Não sei se poderia ser aplicada aqui...


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem lembrado *Joca*


Joca said:


> ... "Coloquei você no porco."...


Este "porco" cabe perfeitamente. Minha dúvida é se seria facilmente reconhecido sem a explicação do jogo de damas ( o que poderia estragar o efeito).

Há de ser melhor que eu, hehe 


Dom Casmurro said:


> .como jogador de sinuca de nível apenas mediano...


Mas eu concordo: com uso judicioso de tabelas e força (a qual altera o angulo de reflexão) é quase sempre possível "resolver" teoricamente uma sinuca, seja de bico ou não. O problema, pelo menos para um amador como eu, é executar aquela tacada teórica.


----------

